# Inside Sant'Agata: Aventador's assembling line



## davidvilla (Jan 4, 2012)

It's uncommon to be allowed to take some photographs inside Sant'Agata...

But he got it!

Enjoy it 






























































http://www.diariomotor.com/2012/01/04/¿como-se-fabrica-el-lamborghini-aventador/


----------



## a4 (Oct 28, 2000)

thanks for pics! :beer:


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

moAr!


----------

